# How many LBS



## Khaleesi (Dec 31, 2015)

I shoot 45# comfortably for both 3D target and hunting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jenniferscar83 (Aug 8, 2011)

I've shot 60# for 5 years now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

Depends on what I am shooting. 48 on the compound when shooting bowhunter class, 32 on the fingers with the olympic FITA bow. 35 on the fingers with the recurve when shooting NFAA traditional and 38 when shooting the recurve in unmarked 3D type shoots.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

The best way to check to see if you can handle the # is sit on a chair hold bow out at shoulder level & pull it with out having to raise it above shoulder height. If you can do this you are not over bowed if not decrease the poundage of your bow.


----------



## dcmom1998 (Jan 10, 2016)

I started at 8lbs (bad shoulders) in June '14 I now am puling 35ish. There are some bows I can't budge even at my dw and some I can that hurt but 35ish is my max (for now at least). I moved up a lot faster than I thought I would. When I started 10 arrows did me in. Now I can do about 75-100 at a time several times a week. So progress is happening. Some days are still 40-50 and done but hey I'm not a kid anymore either.


----------



## Erin.Dingwall (Jul 23, 2016)

30#


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

I can shoot a little over 50 but usually shoot 47ish for hunting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AKMusher907 (Apr 24, 2016)

I shoot 58 on my target bow and 65 on my hunting bow.


----------



## MissJordan (Aug 13, 2016)

47lbs with 27.5 draw length. Both for hunting and practice 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hazlidhuntress (Aug 2, 2016)

40#


----------



## Steph635 (Jul 11, 2016)

38# with 26" draw 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bawpita (Dec 15, 2015)

32# with a 23.5" draw, and an artificial shoulder joint on my draw side. I can ratchet it up for short periods (hunting), but for practice and indoor, I keep it easy.


----------



## tracymae (Sep 11, 2016)

53# with 27 inch draw.


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Depends on which bow I'm shooting. Anywhere from 50lbs to 55lbs.


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

After sitting in a tree all day when cold #42, still can draw easy n PSE gives the power--Different then 3d or target--


----------



## Emma_Johnson (Sep 11, 2014)

70# bowtech experience or 55# recurve with 27.5 draw..yes im like a gorilla haha

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## CamoQuest (Mar 3, 2012)

58# for hunting, a little less for 3D 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shootnleftyflip (Aug 29, 2010)

Depending on the season and what I'm shooting I shoot anywhere from 56-60


----------



## BowElkStalker (Sep 4, 2012)

my 16 yr old daughter shoots #50 out of her PSE Decree hunting bow and #45 out of her PSE Supra EXT target bow. She shoots about 10,000 arrows a year.

my 11yr old daughter shoots #28 out of her PSE Verge for target, she also shoots lots of arrows.

wife shoots about #35 out of her PSE Phenom SD for target


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

Just looking at some of the poundages and I am guessing that most of them are with compounds. How many of you shoot recurves regularly.


----------



## Osmanthus (Dec 2, 2014)

16 lbs on the finger (barebow recurve).


----------



## iambowchic (Oct 22, 2016)

I shoot 62lbs(limbs bottomed out) on Mathews MQ32 for hunting and target, 3D etc. Draw length is 28. Recurve is 47lbs at 27.5 on a Rose Oak Custom bow. I started out at 55lbs and bumped up after about 2 months of shooting. I could draw my ex husbands 70 lb bow but that is just too much.I have no desire to impress anyone with draw weight or length. I usually go through the 3d course 2 or 3 times and don't get tired shooting my bow. I don't worry about speed or weight. I shoot what feels good to me and my main concern is shot placement. ONE SHOT, ONE KILL! The military drilled that into my head so I just worry about accuracy.


----------



## cdloff (Mar 26, 2016)

I had got up to shooting 30# on my compound but then pulled my rotator cuff muscle in my shoulder - ouch! I had to drop back to 18# on a recurve and work my way back. I'm currently at 24 to 25# depending on which recurve I'm shooting. I am shooting about 28# on the compound at the moment. I may be able to increase the # soon but I'm in no hurry after the injury. Getting hurt is no fun! :'(


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

Corene1 said:


> Just looking at some of the poundages and I am guessing that most of them are with compounds. How many of you shoot recurves regularly.


Corene, barebow compound 38#, barebow recurve 26# on the fingers. I shoot a lot of arrows and compete in 3d and field. Also traditional rendezvous events and WA 900 target round at club level. i recently competed at world field archery championships (IFAA) here in Australia, and shot for 3 days with a woman who was 72 and shot 39# otf barebow recurve with fairly hefty stabilising weight.


----------



## Azbrighteyes77 (Jan 12, 2015)

Hunting compound bow is at 45 lb with a 23.5 draw

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

minnie3 said:


> Corene, barebow compound 38#, barebow recurve 26# on the fingers. I shoot a lot of arrows and compete in 3d and field. Also traditional rendezvous events and WA 900 target round at club level. i recently competed at world field archery championships (IFAA) here in Australia, and shot for 3 days with a woman who was 72 and shot 39# otf barebow recurve with fairly hefty stabilising weight.


It seems as though most women here shoot compounds with sights and release . Personally I have always enjoyed the simplicity of fingers and no sights be it recurve or compound, targets or hunting. I still have a few of my finger compounds, my absolute favorite is a 1999 hoyt Aspen with accuwheels, very smooth and forgiving. I have several recurves but seemed to favor my older Hoyt Avlon plus with Winex limbs. I still shoot a few tournaments and have shot the CBH state 900 round a month ago . Here it is shot at 40,50, and 60 yards and I managed a 652. It is probably in meters in you end of the woods. There is a barebow division here but it allows string walking and long stabilizers. I shoot the Traditional Recuve class which allows only one anchor and the index finger must be touching the nock and a 12 inch stabilizer maximum.. The same rules apply to compounds also but it is called bowhunter division. I shoot the hunting bows the same way.


----------



## stacy5 (Mar 27, 2015)

50lb compound 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

